# It's true I tell you...



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

(and other true stories)

Every single packet of crisps (Chips for you non-English speakers) has to have a sell by date stamped on it, and that date MUST (UK Law) be a Saturday.

So remember, make sure you eat your Walkers before a Saturday!


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Cows milk has small amounts of puss and blood in it.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

A blue whales tongue weighs more then an elephant, and its heart is as big as a car.


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

if you read this and dont make a comments , you will have a bad luck for next 10 generation ..


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

Statistically... 10 out of 8 students do not get a good maths education.


----------



## Big Bazza (Oct 22, 2009)

9 out of 10 people believe Thomas Edison invented the light bulb.This isn’t true; Joseph Swan did.


----------



## pmac34 (Jan 4, 2010)

A cockroach can live several weeks with its head cut off - it dies from starvation!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

If you put a blunt razor blade in a scale model of the great pyramid of giza, the next morning it'll be razor sharp!


----------



## Stephen2500 (May 27, 2008)

1. Half of the worlds population is above average
2. The sound of a ducks quack does not echo


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

It is estimated that millions of trees in the world are accidentally planted by squirrels who bury nuts and then forget where they hid them!



.


----------

